# Congratulations MACH Bretta Lee!!!



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

Just heard through the grapevine that Jenn (MRL) and Bretta Lee completed their MACH yesterday!!!!!
















There are only about 20 GSDs with MACHs. Way to represent!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A *BIG*


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

CONGRATS! Where are the pictures!!?????


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Whoohoo!!!! That's AWESOME!!! BIG Congratulations to an extermely talented pair!


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

That was great news - well done!! I'm guessing she is still at the trial today so we'll have to wait for pix?

Pat


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

<span style="color: #FF0000"><span style='font-size: 14pt'>_*AWESOME, CONGRATULATIONS to Bretta Lee & Jenn.. SUPER, FANTASTIC!!!!*_</span></span>


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_P<span style="color: #FF0000"><span style='font-size: 14pt'>_*AWESOME, CONGRATULATIONS to Bretta Lee & Jenn.. SUPER, FANTASTIC!!!!*_</span></span>


Yeah what Lynn said!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

BIG HUGE WAY TO GO AND CONGRATS BRETTA AND JENN!!!!!!!!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

WAY TO GO!!! Huge congrats.

~Kristin


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Big Congrats!

Agility people-other than the stat above which is pretty amazing-what does it take to get a MACH? 

I know hard work but can you explain it for people who don't compete?


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

To get your MACH, first you have to qualify to compete at the Excellent B level. To get there, you have to have 3 qualifying runs (Qs) each in Novice and Open levels and 10 Qs in Excellent A. You have to do this in both the Jumpers with Weaves and Standard Agility classes. 

Then, once you're in Excellent B, you must get 20 double Qs. A double Q is when you have perfectly clean runs in both your Jumpers and Standard classes on the same day, so 20 absolutely perfect trial days over the toughest level of agility courses. A knocked jump bar, an off course, or a hundredth of a second over time in either run means no double Q. 

You also have to earn at least 750 MACH points. One MACH point is earned for every second under the Standard Course Time that you are for a clean run at the Excellent B level. The standard course time is based on how tall your dog is, so for a 24" dog like Bretta Lee (or most of our GSDs) its 3.1 yards per second for Standard and 3.75 yards per second for Jumpers.

So its quite an accomplishment


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

That is so incredibly awesome, Jenn! I'm so happy for you and Bretta. You guys must have put in so much work for this great payoff. Congratulations.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: AsterTo get your MACH, first you have to qualify to compete at the Excellent B level. To get there, you have to have 3 qualifying runs (Qs) each in Novice and Open levels and 10 Qs in Excellent A. You have to do this in both the Jumpers with Weaves and Standard Agility classes.


That's not entirely accurate. You need 3 Q's (not 10) in Exc. A in each class to move to Exc. B. Once you're in Exc. B in either class you can start earning MACH points. The 10 Q's in both Standard and JWW in Exc. B are what is required for the MX and MXJ

But anyhow, don't want to digress too much, Conrgats Jenn and Bretta!


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

Figured I'd mess something up







I don't do a lot of AKC hehe


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

THANKS! Didn't get to check the computer until now so didn't know the word ever got out! 

Nice relief to get that last Double Q, and since we got another one today Bretta is now on her way to her MACH2!!!!

May have some videos to put up. Our standard run was a bit scary and I thought I may have gotten a refusal (and there are always those late falling bars to worry about....) when I finished.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Awesome. Huge







, Jenn!


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!







Way to go Jenn and Bretta Lee!!!


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

wow! congrats!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY to go !


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

What an amazing accomplishment! Congratulations on all of your success!!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is a HUUUGGEE accomplishment, congrats again!!























It's so awesome to have a MACH GSD on the board!!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Congrats!!!









...waiting for the videos...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Way to show those aussies and BC's!! Congrats on your great accomplishment!
Can't wait to see some video's(GloryB will just have to wait for her next saga to air)its Bretta's turn


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Bretta's MACH + more Glory B video*

Finally got the movie together! Just click here.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Bretta's MACH + more Glory B video*

Congrats again! I love your big deep breath while Bretta was on the table. LOL


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Bretta's MACH + more Glory B video*

Great video. It's always so much fun to watch a MACH lap. It's the culmination of SOOOOO much work. 

Glory trying to get the Corgi to play was quite funny too. She sure is a squirmy, squiggly thing.


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Bretta's MACH + more Glory B video*

I've been MIA for a while, and Jenn has already heard me say this elsewhere - but ginormous, humongous CONGRATULATIONS. I hope to be there with Suka someday, and it's a long hard road to travel with a LOT of training and a LOT of trialing.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Bretta's MACH + more Glory B video*

Thanks for posting it - was fun to watch and enjoy!

Took me by surprise for a second to see Irwin in it. I know him from the Sibe list and met him at Sibe Nationals this year. Such a nice man! And I adore his Frankie.







If I get another Sibe someday, I would love to have a Frankie kid.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Bretta's MACH + more Glory B video*



> Quote:Took me by surprise for a second to see Irwin in it.


It's AMAZING how small this 'dog world' is. I've known Irwin for years and years, Love all his dogs they are ALMOST GSD's!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Bretta's MACH + more Glory B video*

How did I miss this??????

Huge congrats!!! The movie was wonderful!!!


----------



## tawnyhillshepherds (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Bretta's MACH + more Glory B video*

wooo hooo Jenn and Bretta! Congrats Were you just a wee bit nervous or what I loved the shoulder sigh when she was on the table. AND Loved seeing your new puppy Glory!! That was a special treat!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Bretta's MACH + more Glory B video*

I was very nervous! Good thing Bretta covered for me!


----------

